# Dish 942?



## mothergoose45 (Jun 13, 2004)

undefinedWho can give some specs or any information on the upcoming 942? Thanks


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The Search button is your friend. 
But do it over on satelliteguys.us where you'll find pics and other good stuff.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

At this time that product is VAPORWARE it might come out the end of this year but 2005 is a lot better guess.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Based on what info?


Ken


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

There is a brand new EKB page DVR942 Concept, info based on the Team Summit photos shown on satelliteguys.us.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually the 942 was one of the only products that was shown that was not labeled on the sign as a "CONCEPT PRODUCT" instead it was labeled "FUTURE PRODUCT"


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The 921 was, what some would consider, almost outdated upon its release due to how long it took to come out to market and based on the 721 software/setup. Notice how the 721's are being clearanced right now but the 921 isnt because it is being sold out without a problem so I am guessing that once the demand drops on the 921 the 942 will be released.


----------

